# Is this doe a Nigerian Dwarf?



## Goats & Dogs R My Life (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like it to me.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Certainly has a lot of Nigerian in her.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes or a high percentage
White with blonde/gold markings is a common color pattern


----------



## LSRR (Aug 28, 2017)

Looks like it. She's is of similar build to my doe, Clover.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, except for the horns.which are a bit outward pointing, not straight back. That's Pygme horns.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't have papers, you can't be sure it is pure but definitely looks like a Nigerian mix.


----------

